# Acer Aspire 5515



## kamakazi (Jul 2, 2010)

First of all, I would like to give thanks to the staff of FreeBSD for an awesome operating system.  I'm a newbie and it is going to take me some time to get the hang of the UNIX system.  I'm used to DOS and Windows.  But it is up and running on an old Emachine setup with a 20 GB hard drive, 512 MB RAM, GeForce graphics (built-in), not sure about the built-in sound yet.  I did notice in the list of supported laptops that my old Acer Aspire 5515 was listed but nothing was showing as far as capatibilities.  I'm installing it on the old Acer now and will gladly let you know how well it supports the laptop's hardware when it's finished.  I did pull one of the 1 GB RAM chunks from it and installed it in my newer laptop for a boost.  Other than that, the laptop is all factory but using a wireless keyboard/mouse setup since the original keyboard died.  Both systems use AMD processors:  Sempron on the Emachine and Athlon 64 on the Acer.  Version being installed is the i386.  Thanks again!  I'm going to go play around with it now.  

Some questions:

How do I get FreeBSD's server functions up and running?  I wouldn't ask if I knew but I'm used to Windows 2003 so this is all new to me.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 2, 2010)

Poke over this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

A good bit of server stuff is covered in chapters 28, 29, & 30.

Good luck, slightly more than a decade of running FreeBSD hasn't made me like it less.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2010)

kamakazi said:
			
		

> How do I get FreeBSD's server functions up and running?  I wouldn't ask if I knew but I'm used to Windows 2003 so this is all new to me.



Some server software like sendmail is already part of the system.  Other server software can be installed from ports or packages.


----------



## kamakazi (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  FreeBSD is now installed on the Acer and being checked for anything that is NOT supported.


----------



## kamakazi (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know where to post this but here are my findings with running FreeBSD on an Acer Aspire 5515 Laptop.

Laptop's original hardware seems to be supported.  However, when attempts to load GNOME using STARTX command, all I get is a mouse pointer.  Moving the mouse pointer around and random clicking I get a small square that shows the default green background.  Any ideas?


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 5, 2010)

What does  cat .xinitrc give you?


----------



## lme@ (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you installed Gnome? Is 'gnome_enable="YES"' in /etc/rc.conf?


----------

